# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Βοηθεια για κατασκευη led φωτισμου

## gponiris

Εχω μια λεντοταινια και θελω να φτιαξω ενα φωτισμο 2,5μετρα που θα τοποθετηθει κατω απο παραθυρο σε εξωτερικο χωρο.
Δεν θελω να μου πειτε για λεντοταινια αδιαβροχη.
Επειδη θα γινουν κολλησεις και θα υπαρξουν καλωδια θελω να τα βαλω σε μια θηκη διαφανη τετραγωνη κατι σαν καναλι καλωδιων.
Ρωτησα σε ενα καταστημα αν υπαρχει καναλι καλωδιων διαφανες και μου δωσανε αρνητικη απαντηση.
Καμια ιδεα ?

----------


## GeorgeVita

Fix-αρέ τη μέσα σε διαφανή σωλήνα PVC. Κυκλοφορεί σε διάφορες διατομές, τη βρίσκεις στα οικοδομικά υλικά.

----------


## katmadas

Γιατι οχι αδιαβροχη αφου γιαυτο τον λογο εχει και αυτες.
Βαλε συληκωνη στις ενωσεις ειναι απλο.

----------


## FILMAN

Υπάρχει και διάφανο θερμοσυστελλόμενο μακαρόνι.

----------


## gponiris

> Fix-αρέ τη μέσα σε διαφανή σωλήνα PVC. Κυκλοφορεί σε διάφορες διατομές, τη βρίσκεις στα οικοδομικά υλικά.


Εχω δοκιμασει σε αλφαδολαστιχο και δεν μου αρεσε καθολου το αποτελεσμα.Η λεντοταινια για να περασει μεσα σε 3μετρα λαστιχο στροβιλιζεται και δεν κοιταει προς τα κατω.Ενω το στρογγυλο σχημα  ειναι δυσκολο να στερεωθει κατω απο σιδερια,χωρις χρηση τρυπανιου.Χασιμο χρονου με λιγα λογια.
Σκεφτομουν κατι τετραγωνισμενο με καπακι διαφανες τουλαχιστον.
Εν τω μεταξυ,με νεους υπολογισμους ο φωτισμος θα ειναι 6μετρα και κατι.
Δεν υπαρχει κανενα αλλο υλικο πλησιων στις απαιτησεις μου?  :Unsure:

----------


## vasilimertzani

δες εδω  https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%8...w=1280&bih=663

----------


## gponiris

> δες εδω  https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%8...w=1280&bih=663


Πολυ ενδιαφερον!  :Smile:  Σε πλαστικο και οχι αλουμινιο,εχουμε κανα λινκ?

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Πολυ ενδιαφερον!  Σε πλαστικο και οχι αλουμινιο,εχουμε κανα λινκ?


δεν νομιζω να παιζει κατι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άμα πάρεις μια ξύλινη βέργα και με ρούτερ κάνεις μια εγκοπή για να καθίσει η ταινία ακριβώς και από πάνω για καπάκι λεπτό πλεξιγκλάς?

----------

